# Mit welchen reifen Frauen würdet ihr gern eine Nacht verbringen (oder auch mehr)? (=



## begoodtonite (12 Aug. 2011)

hey sagt mal mit welcher reiferen Dame hättet ihr gern mal was...?


----------



## redfive (12 Aug. 2011)

Wo kann ich jetzt die Reihenfolge auswählen?

Warum ist Kim Fisher nicht auf der Liste?


----------



## Kratos82 (12 Aug. 2011)

Schauspielerinnen ?????


----------



## didi0815 (12 Aug. 2011)

Schwanke, jo ne Reihenfolge wäre besser


----------



## [email protected] (12 Aug. 2011)

Ganz klar Ina Müller


----------



## kadir79 (12 Aug. 2011)

*Iris Berben:WOW:*


----------



## alexhoerath (12 Aug. 2011)

mit keiner, weil als 31 Jähriger interesieren mich nur Frauen mit unter 40 was Stars betrifft


----------



## mathias_353004 (13 Aug. 2011)

Da Verona Pooth,Christine Neubauer,Kati Witt und Barbara Schöneberger fehlen ganz klar Kiwi


----------



## Dixi1975 (13 Aug. 2011)

schrowange fehlt da auch


----------



## comatron (13 Aug. 2011)

Hast du noch andere komische Träume ?


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Aug. 2011)

Da fehlen zuviele wie z.B. die Neubauer oder auch die Kim Fisher.

Von der Auswahl find ich jedenfalls die Demi Moore am besten!


----------



## collins (5 Sep. 2011)

Komische Umfrage...

Und bei den Vorschlägen fehlen auch einige Damen!!

Maria Fürtwängler


----------



## begoodtonite (7 Sep. 2011)

collins schrieb:


> Komische Umfrage...
> 
> Und bei den Vorschlägen fehlen auch einige Damen!!
> 
> Maria Fürtwängler



was denn da komisch? ich hab ja nicht nach komischen frauen gefragt, komischer vogel...
:angry:


----------



## collins (8 Sep. 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> was denn da komisch? ich hab ja nicht nach komischen frauen gefragt, komischer vogel...
> :angry:



Ist meine persönliche Meinung :
Deine Umfrage ist seltsam...


----------



## neman64 (12 Sep. 2011)

1. Andrea Kiewl
2. Simone Tohmalla
In der ersten Nackt mit Kiwi, in der zweiten Nacht mit Simone und in der dritten Nacht mit allen beiden zusammen.


----------



## Spezi30 (12 Sep. 2011)

collins schrieb:


> Ist meine persönliche Meinung :
> Deine Umfrage ist seltsam...



war auch mein gedanke, aber jedem das seine


----------



## harrymudd (13 Sep. 2011)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## turnov (14 Okt. 2011)

neman64 schrieb:


> 1. Andrea Kiewl
> 2. Simone Tohmalla
> In der ersten Nackt mit Kiwi, in der zweiten Nacht mit Simone und in der dritten Nacht mit allen beiden zusammen.


Ich würd's anders herum machen.


----------



## collins (1 Nov. 2011)

Zählt Mutter Beimer auch  ??


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Nov. 2011)

wo bitte ist nena :devil:


----------



## begoodtonite (2 Nov. 2011)

collins schrieb:


> Zählt Mutter Beimer auch  ??



wie lustig...lurchi...

aber mutter collins zählt...


----------



## collins (25 Nov. 2011)




----------



## collins (25 Nov. 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> wie lustig...lurchi...
> 
> aber mutter collins zählt...



Bevor ich es vergesse : Die Dönerbude hat angerufen - Deine Mutter dreht
sich nicht mehr !! Grotten-Olm...


----------



## Sassi (25 Nov. 2011)

vermisse saskia valencia auf der liste.................aber die kiwi wäre bestimmt gut im bett


----------



## trommler (12 Aug. 2012)

Mit Maria Furtwängler viel mehr als nur eine Nacht!


----------



## Ikonta520 (20 Sep. 2012)

ich würde gerne Andrea Kiewel schwängern


----------



## dakingceleb (26 Sep. 2012)

ganz klar schöneberger


----------



## Thomas 16 (26 Sep. 2012)

eine reife Frau fehlt :Ulrike von der Groeben !!!


----------



## lilwayne (26 Sep. 2012)

kadir79 schrieb:


> *Iris Berben:WOW:*



Jana Bach


----------



## BMW2010 (6 Okt. 2012)

Mit Courteney Cox, dass hätte was


----------



## asche1 (11 Dez. 2012)

Ina Müller wäre bestimmt ne granate im bett


----------



## superfan2000 (29 Aug. 2013)

Mit der Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens - aber singen muss sie nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Mit Julianne Moore und Heike Trinker in einem Bett.


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Sep. 2013)

Eine Nacht mit Maxi Biewer wäre mir einige Sünden wert!


----------



## Merker45 (30 Sep. 2013)

Über den großen Teich fliegen würde gerne: Courtney Thorne-Smith

Seit den Playboy-Bilder Simone Tomalla


----------



## Stars_Lover (8 Feb. 2014)

meine favoriten:

mit simone thomalla und christine neubauer (wie sie früher aussah) zusammen


----------



## lofas (16 Apr. 2014)

Angel Merkel Mein einsatz für Deutschland


----------



## christinalover (17 Apr. 2014)

Maxi Biewer





und Ramona Drews

*Bitte kein Hotlinking*


----------



## Dilbert (4 Aug. 2014)

Mit Nina Ruge würde ich gerne mal ein Nacht lang kuscheln.


----------



## steganos (13 Aug. 2014)

Marie Louise Hartman aka Nina Hartley, Verona Pooth, Heidi Klum, Ruth Moschner, Barbara Schöneberger, Nena Petra Kusch-Lück,Thomall, Sylvie Meis, Brigitte Nielsen und und und...


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

Martina Hill - wie auch immer, ich stells mir unvergesslich vor )


----------



## Nylonalex786 (30 Sep. 2021)

Vera Cordes oder Susanne Holst


----------



## haller (8 Juli 2022)

Sandra Maischberger


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Marisa Burger


----------



## jf070664 (5 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Celebrities_90 (9 Aug. 2022)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## weeke2004 (9 Aug. 2022)

Verona Feldbusch. Das wäre DER Hammer


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Kim Wilde 🥰


----------



## EmilS (11 Aug. 2022)

In meinem Alter kann ich nicht mehr wählerisch sein, da muss ich nehmen, was sich zu mir verirrt!


----------



## shorty70 (11 Aug. 2022)

Ulrike Frank hat was.


----------

